# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Khu ổ chuột của giới thượng lưu - Du lịch Nam  Phi

## dungntn

Kỳ nghỉ tại Shanty Town  (Khu phố Tồi tàn), nơi những người giàu có giả vờ sống một cuộc sống  nghèo đói như hàng triệu người châu Phi đang đối mặt.            

Nhiều khách sạn trên thế giới mang đến cho khách hàng nhiều dịch vụ  lạ với những chủ đề khác nhau để người ta có thể trải nghiệm những cảm  giác tuyệt vời nhất. Đi từ sơ khai cho đến hiện đại, từ việc đóng giả  một người cai trị vào thời trung cổ đến việc ngủ dưới biển, nhưng thị  trấn tồi tàn thuộc chuỗi khách sạn lẫn trung tâm chăm sóc sức khỏe sang  trọng Emoya có thể là khách sạn đầu tiên trên thế giới mang đến cho du  khách một dịch vụ độc đáo hơn bao giờ hết là cơ hội thử sống cuộc đời  nghèo đói như người châu Phi.


 
Thị trấn ổ chuột là một phần bất động sản của khách sạn năm sao Emoya sang trọng nằm trong khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên Nam Phi. 


 
Thị trấn được dựng lên, đó là những túp lều được chắn bằng tôn, gỗ, phế  liệu không thấm nước phân bố đều xung quanh tạo thành một vòng tròn nhỏ  bên trong, điều này gợi lên hình ảnh những tên tội phạm sống trong những  khu ổ chuột thường thấy trong thị trấn Nam Phi một thời.


 
Các phòng khách sạn theo chủ đề nghèo đói này có thể chứa đến 52 khách.


 

Ở đây, những người giàu có sẽ sống cuộc sống như người nghèo, nhưng  lại không hoàn toàn giống như người nghèo. Môi trường an toàn và tồi tàn  được trang bị tiện nghi như nước sinh hoạt, điện và kết nối mạng không  dây.


Thêm vào đó nội thất cũng không phải là quá tồi tàn, giường sạch sẽ,  thoải mái , có tủ lạnh, ti vi, bàn ghế, tủ đựng đồ và còn lắp đặt cả hệ  thống sưởi ấm dưới sàn của mỗi túp lều.

 

Không mang bầu không khí căng thẳng của cuộc đấu tranh và tội phạm nguy  hiểm mà hàng triệu người dân đang sống trong trong khu ổ chuột thật ở  Nam Phi phải đối mặt mỗi ngày.

 


Để làm cho khu nghỉ mát có một chút xác thực hơn, chủ khách sạn đã cho  cài đặt thêm đèn dầu hỏa, nến, radio hoạt động bằng pin, cũng như là  những nhà vệ sinh nổi.

 




Những vị khách cũng được khuyến khích đun nước sôi trên những đống lửa  được nhóm lên ở ngoài trời và ngồi vào một hố lửa công cộng được bao  quanh bởi chiếc ghế làm bằng lốp cao su.

Khi người đứng đầu chuỗi khách sạn sang trọng nổi tiếng này tạo ra thị  trấn ổ chuột theo chủ đề nghèo đói đã vấp phải những lời chỉ trích và  phê bình gay gắt của mọi người, vì họ xem đây như là một chủ đề vô vị,  nhạy cảm, xúc phạm đến người nghèo. 

 



Nhưng theo Buks Westraad, chủ nhân của bất động sản này giải thích thì  đây chỉ đơn giản là sự lắp đầy khoảng trống trên thị trường mà thôi, ông  cũng cho rằng những du khách thường xuyên đi du lịch nước ngoài ngủ  trong những khách sạn đầy đủ tiện nghi sang trọng thì quá nhàm chán. Họ  đề nghị được ngủ trong những túp lều lụp sụp, để có  những cảm giác lạ  lẫm mà chưa hề biết trước đó, thay vì chỉ được ngắm nhìn những khu ổ  chuột ở Nam Phi qua tấm gương kính của xe buý‎t. Đây chính là lí do mà  ông đã nảy sinh ra ý‎ tưởng là thiết kế một khu ổ chuột độc đáo rất  riêng,  một khách sạn theo chủ đề nghèo đói. Ông nghĩ rằng chính mình đã  thực hiện một cái gì đó mang ‎‎nghĩa tiêu cực nhưng lại biến nó thành  một ‎cái gì đó tích cực, phản ánh một cách khéo léo về tình trạng nghèo  đói của người dân Nam Phi đang gặp phải.

 


Đây thực sự là một khu nghỉ mát dành cho khách du lịch giàu có, theo như  mong muốn trải nghiệm cuộc sống nghèo đói như hàng triệu người dân châu  Phi đang sống trong khu ổ chuột mà họ không ngần ngại bỏ tiền ra để  thực hiện nó.

Ngủ một đêm tại khu ổ chuột này mất 82 đô la, gần bằng mức lương thu  nhập bình quân hằng tháng của người Nam Phi và quá nhiều so với thu nhập  hằng tháng của cư dân hầu hết trong các khu ổ chuột mơ ước có được.
 

(Theo 24h)

----------


## dung89

Nhiều ý tưởng quá, những cái bình dị, khốn khổ của những người nghèo lại trở thành địa điểm muốn trải nghiệm của người giàu

----------


## thaithuy5992

giới thượng lưu uh? @@...thế những ng dưới tầng lớp thương lưu thì k đến được à?

----------


## phuongvtt1991

tên lạ lùng thế. Đã ổ chuột rồi còn thượng lưu

----------

